# Anyone know how to compile TBS DVB-T tuner drivers on BSD?



## Pharcycle (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I sadly think I know the answer already (i.e. no) but does anyone know if it is possible to compile the Linux drivers for the TSB tuner cards (specifically the TBS6285 http://www.tbsdtv.com/download/) on FreeBSD?

I've been playing around with FreeNAS for the last few days looking to replace my cobbled together fileserver with something more feature-full and it looks and works great. I had been running a MythTV backend on this machine and use the aforementioned TBS6285 quad DVB-T tuner so after getting my storage set up this was my next task. I have followed Gav Owens guide to setting up my MythTV environment in a FreeNAS jail (http://gavowen.ninja/?p=102) and got all that working but I failed when trying to make the TSB drivers (http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TBS6284) - the process for installing under Linux is the same for the 6284 card. This was when googling led me to discover that FreeBSD is not Linux (D'oh!)

Make complains about a load of missing dependency operators and gmake complains about the lack of lsmod which I now discover is a Linux not BSD tool so makes a lot of sense!

I've run various Debian machines for the last 10 years but would still describe myself as a novice with Linux and FreeBSD isn't even Linux! At the very least it would be useful to know if what I want to achieve is even possible!

If not are there any good DVB tuner cards that work natively in FreeBSD?

So yeah, silly me for not reading everything first but I've always preferred the hands on approach. Any thoughts?


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 26, 2015)

Please, take a look here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat#DVB.2FATSC


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 26, 2015)

Pharcycle said:


> FreeBSD is not Linux


You're in for another surprise  FreeNAS != FreeBSD even though it is based on FreeBSD (see Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290).

You cannot just compile a Linux driver on FreeBSD (it's an entirely different kernel after all) without a lot of work. However multimedia/webcamd might support your card. Even then it will probably require some fiddling to make it work inside a jail.


----------



## Pharcycle (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys,

tobik - I thought the jail which I'm running my mythtv server in is a vanilla FreeBSD environment? Ahh the fun never stops! Another feature of these cards; TBS drivers aren't open source so even on Linux (which they support) they're a pain and have to be recompiled for every update to the kernel.

cpm - I've read through that wiki page before and unfortunately TBS cards aren't on the list.

I'll have a dig around both links and see if I can find something similar enough to my card.

I've just bought a HD HomeRun network DVB tuner which is supported by mythtv out the box so this should get around this issue for now while I look into any way of getting the card to work without running Linux.

I shall direct further questions to the appropriate forums!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 27, 2015)

It's worth to ask for help and use freebsd-multimedia mailing list.


----------



## fossette (Jul 28, 2015)

Dave, you mentioned it, I think HD HomeRun is a very good solution because it's a standalone device using a standard protocol.  I love it!  I'm using it with a web browser to select channels, and watching the network feed with VLC.  Very simple!  The disadvantage is the local network bandwidth.

I had nothing but disappointments trying to build MythTV on FreeBSD.  That software is too tied to Linux.  At that time, I was trying to hookup a Hauppauge USB TV tuner.  A USB device ... how difficult can it be to speak to it?  Right?  Well, it's nearly impossible without the manufacturer's help.  Hauppauge seems to have dropped the Linux support, but had a little crack in the door for developers.  I'm still waiting for their library while my Hauppauge USB TV tuner is gathering dust.

Dominique.


----------

